# Cockatiel HATES head scratches



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

Does anyone else have a cockatiel that hates head scratches?! Peeve is a velcro bird in all regards, he NEEDS to be on me or around me at all times, but if I even so much as move my finger towards his head he gets angry. 

The only time he *tolerates* me touching his head is when I feed him millet and use my other finger to stroke his head (no scratching, just stroke). The SECOND the millet is out he bolts away.

I get so jealous seeing everyone scratch their birds! I wish my guy would do the same  He always sits on my shoulder preening me and my face, but if I try to return the favor its game over.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope. Mine too. Liked it when he was a baby, grew out of it as an adult. It's just some birds' personal preference


----------



## Invictus406 (Feb 25, 2018)

Well we just got ours six days ago and he/she (no clue yet!) wasn't tame at all. Six days later, step up is pretty good, sits on our shoulders, gives kisses on command, but NO touching other than that. Chews us out pretty good if we even try. Even with treats! Maybe with time? I feel like the taming process has gone super well considering how long we've had her. She is about 8 months old and the previous owner said that she hadn't gone through a molt yet but I don't know...


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

CaliTiels said:


> Nope. Mine too. Liked it when he was a baby, grew out of it as an adult. It's just some birds' personal preference


Sometimes I wish my bird had grown out of cuddles and scritches.  He is just addicted to them and plucks himself like mad if I don't cuddle him. 
For example if I am typing and he wants cuddles he jumps on my keyboard and start grabbing my fingers until I give up typing and scratch or cuddle him (he shamelessly lowers his head after making a mess on my keyboard).
I need a third hand!


----------



## timk (Mar 26, 2017)

My male :cinnamon: Beaker loves to have his head scritched, but at seemingly random times, he doesn't want to be touched. If I am getting my finger near his head and he opens his beak, it's best to take the finger away or get it nipped.

Then, within minutes, he could want scritches again. He likes his two finger scritches (finger and thumb), and he will twist his head all around so I get his cheeks, throat, sides of his beak, top of head, etc.


----------



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

I wish my cockatiel loved them! I would love to give him head scritches all day long  Do you have any tips to possibly get him to like them?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You can't really force a bird to like something. You could try to sneak a scratch from behind when he isn't looking, but if he doesn't like them, he doesn't like them


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Mine hates head scratches! My friend said thats a indication that something is wrong with her, or she isnt a "normal" cockatiel. I dont believe this. 




Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------

